# Crystal



## PencilHead (Mar 10, 2009)

Top view--1 1/2 weeks into flower--monster plant.


----------



## imburne (Mar 29, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 29, 2009)

imburne said:
			
		

> any updates?


 
Agreed.

We want new pics  


eace:


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 29, 2009)

Check out my post here--WW 27 days into flower.  As they say: I can't hardly wait.  And thanks for stopping by.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39913


----------



## andy52 (Mar 29, 2009)

the crystal is an easy plant to grow and a great smoke.i will grow some more of the strain myself.very easy to control and grow.the right size for indoor growing.good luck


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 29, 2009)

I have 10 crystal beans from .nl.  I'm going to give it a go next fall .  My ice, white widow and blueberry have a few weeks to go and then it'll be too hot to grow.  Actually, it's almost too hot now to grow - it was 92 in my flower box this morning.

Let's see some more pics!!

Andy and Pencil - I've had nute probs with both ww and ice - everyone told me these "white strains" are very sensitive to grow.  It sounds like crystal is not a "white" starin, then?


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 30, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I have 10 crystal beans from .nl. I'm going to give it a go next fall . My ice, white widow and blueberry have a few weeks to go and then it'll be too hot to grow. Actually, it's almost too hot now to grow - it was 92 in my flower box this morning.
> 
> Let's see some more pics!!
> 
> Andy and Pencil - I've had nute probs with both ww and ice - everyone told me these "white strains" are very sensitive to grow. It sounds like crystal is not a "white" starin, then?


 
Crystal is supposedly WW crossed with Northern Lights.  Bud pics I can find here and there aren't white. I'm also doing 4 WW now.  I'm doing FF by the book, feeding every other watering and keeping my fingers crossed.  I also read that white strains can be very nute sensitive, that's why I'm feedintg every other water.  I've got plenty of light and exhaust, and I run a personal space AC most of the day--it's hot where I live as well.  Right now I'm 30 days into flower and everything seems perfect, but that doesn't keep the nerves away.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 30, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> ...  I've got plenty of light and exhaust, and I run a personal space AC most of the day--it's hot where I live as well. ...



Which personal space AC do you have?  How much noise does it make?  I'd like to get one, too.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 30, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Which personal space AC do you have? How much noise does it make? I'd like to get one, too.


 
Got it online at Compact Appliances (I think that's the name).  It was like $220 maybe?  It's not too noisey--I'm stealthed out behind a fake wine rack and with the door closed and the wine rack in front of the door, you can't really hear it.  It also has to be vented to outside so you can exhaust the hot air.  If I don't run it my temps will go to the high 80's quickly.  And, as you know, it hasn't even gotten warm this year yet.  By the way, how are Vandolay Industries doing with the economy in the gutter and all?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2009)

loooks good...I have some crystal in flower at 6 weeks now..they stretch bad so watch them..mine are over 7 feet tall..Good luck  and Bud Porn is needed this morning..:clap:  keep on doing what your doing:lama:


----------



## andy52 (Mar 30, 2009)

the crystal are nute sensitive while young,after they grow about a foot tall,they eat the nutes up.
  i neverhad stretch problems with the crystal either.they grew perfect for me.about 4 ft tall and the bottom limbs almost reached the height of the main cola.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 30, 2009)

Update on crystal--now 30 days into flower.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2009)

How tall are they?


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 30, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> How tall are they?


 
The crystal in the pics is 31".  One of my WWs is like 33".  The shortest is the other crystal at about 23", but it makes up for being vertically challenged with bushiness.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> The crystal in the pics is 31". One of my WWs is like 33". The shortest is the other crystal at about 23", but it makes up for being vertically challenged with bushiness.


 
Perfect size Bro. I have 2 WW and 2 Crystal I will grow when Im done with my other strain. Hope I get a female out of them.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 31, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Perfect size Bro. I have 2 WW and 2 Crystal I will grow when Im done with my other strain. Hope I get a female out of them.


 
I had incredible luck with germination as well as sexual preferance.  Of 4 ww, all germed and were female.  Of 4 Crystal, 4 germed, one failed to root and one was a butch little male.  Had a bag seed and it too was female.  It seems that natural selection is going to eventually give us better and better female to male ratios, as the strains that are heavily male or that hermie will not be grown again by the grower they offend.  No evidence, just applying common sense to the sport--I know that if I germed a strain that gave me a higher male than female ratio, or that hermied on me, I wouldn't grow that strain again.  jmo


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 7, 2009)

Crystal at 38 days into 12/12.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 15, 2009)

She's going for it.  46 days and counting down.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice!!!:hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm germing a couple of crystal beans now.  Nice plants, pencil


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 16, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I'm germing a couple of crystal beans now. Nice plants, pencil


 
It's what happens around here when you get the pookie outta your ears and start listening.  My thanks to everyone here on this seemingly sucessfull story.  Keepin' 'em crossed, boss, keepin' 'em crossed.


----------



## winstonwolf (Apr 16, 2009)

The girls look gorgeous.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2009)

*pencilhead*...you did that strain some justice..That is a very Lovely Plant..and will bring you and yours Much smokeing pleasures..I am about  to harvest another this weekend that is at 9 weeks.that dont look as good as yours Does now...Have some cureing now and cant wait to have a test :bong1:..Keep That Porn comeing..and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 16, 2009)

Pencilhead I was curious what you use to control the odur from your plants. Im having trouble find somthing that isn't too expensive that I could use. I bought some liquid ONA but i can find water obsorbing crystals so i can make the DIY odur thing. Any input by anyone would be great.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 17, 2009)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> Pencilhead I was curious what you use to control the odur from your plants. Im having trouble find somthing that isn't too expensive that I could use. I bought some liquid ONA but i can find water obsorbing crystals so i can make the DIY odur thing. Any input by anyone would be great.


 
There's a DIY on carbon filters posted here on Passion and I used that as a rough guide to make 3 that are 6" outside by 4" inside, and about 2 1/2' long.  I found carbon pellets at an AC filter supplier pretty cheap and put about 10 lbs in each.  With that much carbon, I'm hoping they last a while.  I used window screening and what's called a sediment sock (available at Lowe's by the perforated drain pipe in the PVC section) instead of the panty hose.  I made one recently that's 12" outside by 10" inside by about a foot long.  This one I wrapped with a material called tulle--I think that's how you spell it--that I got at the fabric store.  If you can find the pellets and have a lot of dad tools, they're pretty cheap to make really.

But, honestly, the 2 strains I'm doing, WW and crystal, don't seem to be that bad unless you go mucking around with them.  Then, holy crap, does it smell good in there.  Plus, I live in a single family residence, have a big yard, vent through my attic.  I run a portable AC in there and haven't put the carbon filter on it yet--I just vent it out into the attic and no LEOs have shown up.  Good luck and keep being smart when it comes to your stealth--it's absolutely tied to your freedom.


----------

